# My September Swarm - top this



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

click on the IMG part on photobucket and post that here


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Not saying they are....but.....are not AHB known to swarm with excessive numbers of queens?


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

Check to see if they are laying queens. I have heard of more than one queen in a hive, all I can come up with is that maybe they never swarmed when the queens were ready to hatch from the queen cells. Nevertheless, guess you will be feeding the heck out of them. Hope you have drawn frames to use.


----------



## Troy (Feb 9, 2006)

Yeah, I bet some of those queens are virgin queens.


----------



## johnnybigfish (Nov 12, 2007)

Did you catch them?
your friend,
john


----------



## okiequeenbee (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes we got them all hived. One large hive, three nucs and 1 observation hive. And 7 queens in a cage. They definately weren't AHB, the only stings were from digging the queens out of the balls. Some of the queens appeared to be virgins, but others looked to be developed. I guess I will find out next spring. And yes, they will have to be fed as the bees here aren't working. Seems they are ready for a "change" - the welfare system!


----------



## Parke County Queen (May 22, 2006)

AWESOME! That is one huge swarm.


----------

